# how to shoot in complete darkness



## coonsanders (May 13, 2012)

hi
how do u focus and shoot in complete darkness?

coonsanders


----------



## The_Traveler (May 13, 2012)

In general, light is what makes cameras - and eyes - work.


----------



## Buckster (May 13, 2012)

coonsanders said:


> hi
> how do u focus and shoot in complete darkness?
> 
> coonsanders


Use a laser to put a dot on what you want to focus on, then be sure to shut off AF after getting a focus lock on it.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

Flashlight.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

You can't focus in complete darkness, auto or manual.

Auto focus requires some amount of light to work.

Use a flashlight, or other light source to auto/manual focus, turn that light off, and shoot.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2012)

Some light is required. Even if there is a tiny bit of light, you can look for a highlight to focus on, although I doubt auto focus would work very well.


----------



## Trever1t (May 13, 2012)

As The _Traveler already alluded to , "Complete Darkness" is the absence of any visible light, therefore a photograph (in normal terms) is impossible.


----------



## coonsanders (May 13, 2012)

hi guys
my camera is compleatly manuel..thaks 4 the input..
coonsanders


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

Manuel is usually a person's name.


----------



## Buckster (May 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> Manuel is a usually a person's name


It is a, eh a?


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 13, 2012)

The great part about a photograph taken in complete darkness is nobody will know if your shot was in focus or not.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> The great part about a photograph taken in complete darkness is nobody will know if your shot was in focus or not.



You don't have to worry about blown-out highlights, either.


----------



## coonsanders (May 13, 2012)

hi guys..the word is spelled manual..sorry about that..well kerbonchard..i have to do it right because if whet im trying to do..and i did fins a way to shoot in the dark..a company called brinkman makes this "flashlight " item..you wear it on your head and its got these lights in it that look like a flashlight..this enables your hands to be free to be able to focus 
the camera..check it out at  brinkmann..thanks

coonsanders


----------



## Trever1t (May 13, 2012)

then it's not in complete darkness now is it?


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 13, 2012)

coonsanders said:


> hi guys..the word is spelled manual..sorry about that..well kerbonchard..i have to do it right because if whet im trying to do..and i did fins a way to shoot in the dark..a company called brinkman makes this "flashlight " item..you wear it on your head and its got these lights in it that look like a flashlight..this enables your hands to be free to be able to focus
> the camera..check it out at  brinkmann..thanks
> 
> coonsanders



Fine, if you want a serious answer, check out Painting With Light: A Unique Approach | KelbyTraining.com

There is a free 24 hours subscription that you can sign up for that you don't need a credit card for.  Everything you wanted to know about light painting but didn't know how to ask...


----------



## coonsanders (May 13, 2012)

nope...


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 13, 2012)

coonsanders said:


> nope...



Nope to Trever, as in you aren't shooting in complete darkness, or nope to me, as in you don't want to watch a tutorial?


----------



## Mach0 (May 13, 2012)

Use a dedicated flash or one that works with an af assist light.


----------



## SoCalTiger (May 13, 2012)

If you're shooting in "complete darkness", you could just leave your lens cap on.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

As they say, "There's an app for that!"


----------

